# Willow Creek Goldens?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have not heard of them but whoever you go thru make sure to see all the clearances of hip,eye,heart and elbow of the dogs in the kennel. If you look at the top of the page there is a puppy buyers fact check that has some great information and also the GRCA website http://grca.org/ gives puppy referrals. 

Good luck in your puppy search


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

I know of them; They are located about 20 miles from me, and I know several people who have purchased puppies from them. The clearances on the parents are hit-or-miss, and some of their dogs have some health issues in the lines. One puppy from her has Masticatory Myositis and at least one other whose owner I am friends with has elbow dysplasia. The temperaments are very sweet, and you will get a cream puppy, but I think you could do a lot better. Check out the English Background Golden Breeder list, or feel free to contact me and I cold refer you to a good breeder in this area.
http://www.starcrowned.com/egnatest/Public/breeders.aspx


----------



## kealani12 (Nov 21, 2014)

I bought 2 dogs from willowcreek and one of them got cancer at age 6 and the other one has overweight issues, wont buy from them again


----------



## HenryH (Jan 15, 2009)

kealani12 said:


> I bought 2 dogs from willowcreek and one of them got cancer at age 6 and the other one has overweight issues, wont buy from them again


Thanks for discussing your experience with buying a dog from that particular breeder. I'm sorry to hear that one of your dogs ended up getting cancer at such a young age.  I actually did end up buying a dog from her as well around the time I made my original post back in 2009, but luckily, he hasn't developed any serious problems so far. 

Would you mind providing more information on your dog's cancer? For example, what kind of cancer was it? Was it caught early enough to be treated successfully? How is the other dog doing now?

Thanks for your input. I actually tried to PM you but it said I hadn't made enough posts to send PMs yet.


----------



## Sonnyboy93 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, I am a new member to this forum. I have 3 Golden Retriever from Willow Creek. Didn't have any health issues with any of them yet but would like to know anything that you have experienced. Thank you


----------



## HenryH (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Sonnyboy93; so far, the dog I bought from them in 2009 has been a great pet. He hasn't developed any health problems that we're aware of, and he's about 5-and-a-half years old. I really hope he doesn't end-up developing cancer or any other terminal illnesses because he really is a friendly, playful dog (exactly what we wanted). Can I ask how old the dogs you got from them are?


----------



## kealani12 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Henry*

Yes I bought 2 dogs from her and my boy got Lymphoma at 6 and had had high liver enzymes most of his life. I almost lost him in June due to liver failure. Now as of 3 months ago he has developed osteosarcoma in his leg and Im going to probably lose him soon. This has been the most heartbreaking experience of my life. I knew a couple of other people too. One dog has hip problems and torn ACL and another had kidney problems. Its a shame as these dogs are very expensive. 
The puppies are brought up outside and the parents aren't that social. We actually found a fully engorged tick on one puppy visit. FYI


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Clearances are few and far between. No registered names on the site. You can do much better.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 15, 2009)

kealani12 said:


> Yes I bought 2 dogs from her and my boy got Lymphoma at 6 and had had high liver enzymes most of his life. I almost lost him in June due to liver failure. Now as of 3 months ago he has developed osteosarcoma in his leg and Im going to probably lose him soon. This has been the most heartbreaking experience of my life. I knew a couple of other people too. One dog has hip problems and torn ACL and another had kidney problems. Its a shame as these dogs are very expensive.
> The puppies are brought up outside and the parents aren't that social. We actually found a fully engorged tick on one puppy visit. FYI


Sorry to hear that your boy has had so many problems.  Can I ask how old he is now?


----------



## Sonnyboy93 (Jan 2, 2015)

HenryH said:


> Hi Sonnyboy93; so far, the dog I bought from them in 2009 has been a great pet. He hasn't developed any health problems that we're aware of, and he's about 5-and-a-half years old. I really hope he doesn't end-up developing cancer or any other terminal illnesses because he really is a friendly, playful dog (exactly what we wanted). Can I ask how old the dogs you got from them are?


Thank you HenryH for your reply. I am glad to hear your dog is doing great and such a happy dog. Josephine was born in April 2007, Newton November 2008 and EmmyLou 2013. They are all very sweet and friendly. EmmyLou was the runt and is still very petite but other then that she is just wonderful as the others. She had to have knee surgery at the beginning of this year due to an injury (definitely not inherited or so) and the other two also had their fair share of vet visit due to injuries while running and jumping in the woods and living a happy life.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Full clearances do not guarantee longevity or good health, but it does increase your odds on both. And why would anyone not require them? 

We all have lost Goldens to cancer and other health issues, such as hip problems, it is to costly and to painful to not do whatever we can do as dog owners to force breeders who do not breed dogs that are not the best they can be! 

The buck stops with those of us that buy goldens! If we all required full health certificates on both parents, only breeders with these basic requirements would be breeding!


----------



## HenryH (Jan 15, 2009)

Sonnyboy93 said:


> Thank you HenryH for your reply. I am glad to hear your dog is doing great and such a happy dog. Josephine was born in April 2007, Newton November 2008 and EmmyLou 2013. They are all very sweet and friendly. EmmyLou was the runt and is still very petite but other then that she is just wonderful as the others. She had to have knee surgery at the beginning of this year due to an injury (definitely not inherited or so) and the other two also had their fair share of vet visit due to injuries while running and jumping in the woods and living a happy life.


I'm happy to hear that your dogs are doing well, especially the one that was born in 2007, since she is the oldest . Can I ask whether you've had your dogs spayed/neutered? I had mine neutered when he was around 8 months old, and I've heard that neutered dogs have a higher risk of developing certain types of cancers, so I hope I didn't make a mistake....


----------



## Sonnyboy93 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brilliant, I just wrote you a pm but can't send it yet since I haven't posted enough. Anyway, my dogs got neutered/spayed when they were 10-12 months old.


----------



## kealani12 (Nov 21, 2014)

He was 4 when he developed liver issues and 6 when he got Lymphoma. Check your dogs Lymph nodes on the neck


----------

